# Dale Hollow fall and winter fishing could be difficult



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.lrn.usace.army.mil/op/DAL/rec/

Lake is going to drop even more!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

redhawk fisherman said:


> http://www.lrn.usace.army.mil/op/DAL/rec/
> 
> Lake is going to drop even more!


Yea, that no discharge rule will drop the lake level for sure.....


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

fished-out said:


> Yea, that no discharge rule will drop the lake level for sure.....


LOL! Good one!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Dale is at 635.5 now.
Bummer :>(


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I was there this past weekend, and launched at the state park without trouble, but it is lower than I have ever seen.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

The fish will have plenty of water, I wonder if the patterns will be totally different? 

From what I've read, the normal pool might not get back up there till the end of April.

Will this affect the spawn?


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Fletch!

You should check out www.smalljaw.com. They are a great bunch of guys and willing to share info on Dale Hollow and smallie fishing in general.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks redhawk, appreciate dat!
Will do.


----------



## FishingDog (May 11, 2007)

Hey guys I've ran into a great guy from Dale, and he'll help you with information on fishing at Dale. ([email protected]) He is a crappie guide that I used in October, and he is really a great guy. Check him out!


----------

